# Möchte gerne Homepages erstellen.



## NeoN. (15. Juni 2011)

*Möchte gerne Homepages erstellen.*

Hallo,
ich möchte gerne Lernen wie man Homepages erstellt.
Viele sagen,man soll sich ein Buch kaufen,
nur welches?
Es gibt recht viele Bücher darüber,
welches könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
Und wie haben es sich die ganzen ''Pro's'' wie Aziz Natour und co. beigebracht?


----------



## Ezio (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Möchte gerne Homepages erstellen.*

Kannst du eigentlich alles im Internet lernen. Erst mit XHTML und CSS anfangen, dann PHP, MySQL, JavaScript.


----------



## NeoN. (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Möchte gerne Homepages erstellen.*

Kannst du Homepages erstellen?
Ich suche nämlich jemanden,
der es schon kann und mir evtl. weiterhelfen kann.


----------



## Fragile Heart (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Möchte gerne Homepages erstellen.*

Was willst du denn wissen?


----------



## NeoN. (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Möchte gerne Homepages erstellen.*

Wie man Homepages Scriptet
und Designed.


----------



## Fragile Heart (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Möchte gerne Homepages erstellen.*

Ja soviel habe ich auch verstanden. 

Die Frage ist jetzt, möchtest du ehr den technischen Teil wissen, der ist recht leicht zu lernen, oder mehr den kreativen Teil?


----------



## NeoN. (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Möchte gerne Homepages erstellen.*

Beides 
Mit Photoshop kann ich schon umgehen,
also eigendlich eher den Technischen Teil,
hast du davon ahnung?
Wenn ja , adde mich doch bitte in Skype unter : lol-etienne


----------



## PCuner (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Möchte gerne Homepages erstellen.*

Mit Photoshop brauchst du heutzutage kaum umzugehen. Also wenn du es wirklich lernen willst dann empfehle ich dir:
Websiten:
Über diesen Workshop lernst du verdammt viel: CSS3 & HTML5 HTML5 Workshop - CSS3 & HTML5
Außerdem hast du hier eine Liste mit Webseiten wo du online gratis lernen kannst: CSS3 & HTML5 – HTML CSS lernen - CSS3 & HTML5
Buch:
Aber trotz alldem empfehle ich dir trotzdem ein Buch: Das HTML5-Buch - Webseiten innovativ und zukunftssicher Es kostet ca. 40€ aber das ist es wirklich wert. (Bestes HTML/CSS Buch was ich je gelesen habe)

Na dann Toi Toi Toi


----------



## Jimini (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Möchte gerne Homepages erstellen.*

SELFHTML 8.1.2 (HTML-Dateien selbst erstellen) kann ich auch noch empfehlen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Silent12 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Möchte gerne Homepages erstellen.*

SELFHTML kann ich auch sehr empfehlen. Mit vielen Beispielen und zum selber ausprobieren. Fängt bei 0 an und wenn du damit durch bist würde ich mich an CSS probieren ( so hab ichs gemacht). Nach 1nem Monat kannst du wenn du dich ein bisschen hinsetzt und nicht der dümmste bist, Websiten wie du willst gestalten mit einklapbaren Navigationsleisten und vielem mehr.
Außerdem würde ich mir ein Tutorial zur Erstellung von Buttons anschauen.

LG
silent12


----------



## PCuner (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Möchte gerne Homepages erstellen.*

Lasst ihn doch gleich mit den neusten beginnen und ihm ncht die älteren empfhelen.
SelfHTML hat außerden auch schon ne neue Seite weil ihnen die alte zu durcheinander war und sie aktuelleres machen wollten ein OpenBook von dem SelfHTML Gründer gibt es auch:

HTML5-Handbuch - Webkompetenz

html5 Referenz und Tutorials | Neuerungen | CSS 3 | Anleitung zum Programmieren von iPhone Apps | Die praktische Online-Referenz zu HTML5 und App-Entwicklung


----------



## Ezio (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Möchte gerne Homepages erstellen.*

Wenn du mit HTML durch bist, kannst du hier weiter machen: PHP fr dich - PHP und mySQL einfach und kurz erklrt


----------



## PCuner (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Möchte gerne Homepages erstellen.*

oder Javascript einfach was dir gefällt aber bis dahin dauerts noch ^^

Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel –


----------



## chickahoona (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Möchte gerne Homepages erstellen.*

Als erstes mit HTML/CSS anfangen. Wenn du dann da weisst wie das box system funktioniert, wie du dann einzelne objekte positionierst (float:left, position:absolute, left:0px,...) und a bissl nen plan hast was class="xyz" bzw id="xyz" von div/p/a tags bedeuted dann wuerd ich mit php anfangen.

Die ersten 50 seiten von nem buch angucken dass du weisst was sind schleifen, was sind variablen und funktionenen und dann würd ich mir wordpress auf meinem lokalen webserver installieren und anfangen den php code der templates zu durchforsten und a bissl rumspielen.

stupide aus nem buck lernen von a-z bringts net, vorallem bei php da haste spaetestens auf seite 150 keine lust mehr was zu machen.


----------



## Silent12 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Möchte gerne Homepages erstellen.*

Generell finde ich SelfHTML super zum Anfangen, weil da von grundauf alles erklärt wird und du schon ganz früh Ergebnisse siehst

Grüße
silent12


----------



## Zappzarrap (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Möchte gerne Homepages erstellen.*

Ich würde dir für den Anfang dieses Buch empfehlen:

http://www.amazon.de/Webseiten-erst...5144/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1309456002&sr=8-3

Da lernst du von der Pieke auf auch gleich wie man es 
"richtig" macht also Design und Content strikt getrennt.
Habe das selber zum lernen benutzt, finde es sehr
empfehlenswert. Wenn du dann den ganzen HTML/CSS
Kram draufhast kannst du anfangen dynamische Webseiten 
mit PHP zu programmieren


----------



## Hydroxid (3. Juli 2011)

Www.selfhtml.Org ist auch super


----------



## Ezio (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Möchte gerne Homepages erstellen.*



PCuner schrieb:


> oder Javascript einfach was dir gefällt aber bis dahin dauerts noch ^^
> 
> Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel –


 
Java != JavaScript


----------



## Hydroxid (3. Juli 2011)

JavaScript hat null mit Java zu tun! Bloß weil der Name ähnlich ist sind die beiden Sprachen doch nicht verwandt  sorry aber dass hat mich fast vom Stuhl gehauen


----------



## Fragile Heart (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Möchte gerne Homepages erstellen.*

Mmh, Sorry aber verwandt sind die beiden Sprachen schon soweit ich das weiß. Sie haben vom Umfang und von der weiteren Entwicklung nicht mehr viel miteinander zu tun, aber die Wurzeln sind die gleiche. JavaScript ist halt eine Abart von Java für ein spezielles Ziel ... So habe ich das bisher immer verstanden.


----------



## Hydroxid (4. Juli 2011)

Bis auf den Namen sind die beiden Sprachen nicht verwandt!


----------



## Fragile Heart (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Möchte gerne Homepages erstellen.*

Also zumindest die Syntax ist ähnlich ... zumindest war sie das mal (schon länger nicht mehr im Detail drauf geschaut)


----------



## Hydroxid (4. Juli 2011)

Naja. Vom Syntax her sind die meisten Programmiersprachen ähnlich


----------



## Fragile Heart (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Möchte gerne Homepages erstellen.*

Naja, spielt ja auch keine große Rolle.


----------



## Ezio (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Möchte gerne Homepages erstellen.*



radeon5670 schrieb:


> JavaScript hat null mit Java zu tun! Bloß weil der Name ähnlich ist sind die beiden Sprachen doch nicht verwandt  sorry aber dass hat mich fast vom Stuhl gehauen


 
hast PCTuner gemeint oder?


----------



## Hydroxid (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Möchte gerne Homepages erstellen.*

Jetzt wo ich den Post lese auch ja habe aber noch andere Sachen gemeint


----------

